
OCaml for the Skeptical - jasim
http://www2.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/ocaml-class/
======
more_original
This page is 10 years old and is quite outdated.

These days, the official OCaml site is quite good:
[http://ocaml.org/](http://ocaml.org/)

